# Chinese Military Presence In Zambales



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Gov. Deloso claims Chinese military presence in Zambales
Read more at Gov. Deloso claims Chinese military presence in Zambales | mb.com.ph | Philippine News


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> Gov. Deloso claims Chinese military presence in Zambales
> Read more at Gov. Deloso claims Chinese military presence in Zambales | mb.com.ph | Philippine News


I would like to know what the Hon Governor is smoking !

Ah, and it was a simple connection, the previous was Chinese and that's the proof !! As always make the chinese (born filipino chinese) look bad .. 

Didn't some presidential candidate even say the chinese must be taxed double as they hide their profits ?


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

This article doesn't make any sense. Amor Deloso was the 9th, 11th, 14th, and 16th Gov. of Zambales. He is not the Gov. now. His daughter ran in the last election and lost to Ebdane, who is the current Gov. of Zambales. Ebdane has been the Gov. since 7-1-2010. I ride my bike up around Masinloc quite a bit. It looks to me that there is some mineral smuggling going on with some Chinese involvement, but that is only my opinion based on what I see and conversations in Tagalog with the locals.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Seems that somebody is just trying to put some "dirt" on the political competition in his area. Typical cheap political circus. If the governorship has gone back & forth over time, you can bet both sides are constantly looking for anything they can dream up to put stigma on the other.

May not be, but that's my take on it with the juvenile way some things are done here.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Side Story*



galactic said:


> Gov. Deloso claims Chinese military presence in Zambales
> Read more at Gov. Deloso claims Chinese military presence in Zambales | mb.com.ph | Philippine News


Interesting, related side story. China has been expanding its reclamation projects in the West Philippine Sea, using massive boulders and soil extracted from Zambales province by... Read More

(source: INQ New)


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

More reading in case you're interested...China and Asean reach deal on uninhabited South China Sea islands | South China Morning Post


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Interesting, related side story. China has been expanding its reclamation projects in the West Philippine Sea, using massive boulders and soil extracted from Zambales province by... Read More
> 
> (source: INQ New)


Once again, Deloso is not the Gov. Ebdane is, so I dont get it unless the writer of this expose is just trying to stay alive... Anyway, moving massive amounts of dirt and rock from the nickle mines is exactly what I saw... I stop and talk with my favorite senior citizen ladies at their sari- sari stores while sipping the odd San Magoo and this is the tsismis on the street...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pijoe said:


> Once again, Deloso is not the Gov. Ebdane is, so I dont get it unless the writer of this expose is just trying to stay alive... Anyway, moving massive amounts of dirt and rock from the nickle mines is exactly what I saw... I stop and talk with my favorite senior citizen ladies at their sari- sari stores while sipping the odd San Magoo and this is the tsismis on the street...


Many times after elections the country winds up with two mayors and even governors as one will not admit defeat and leave office. Maybe that is why both are listed as the governor..


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I live in Zambales. Ebdane has been Gov. since July of 2010. Deloso is long gone.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> More reading in case you're interested...China and Asean reach deal on uninhabited South China Sea islands | South China Morning Post


This appears to be the parent company and address of the news source and is based in China: 
China National Publications Import & Export (Group) Corporation
Address	Room 101,16 Gongti East Road, Beijing
Postal code: 100020

Makes for interesting reading but considering it's location, it is most likely watered down misinformation to be fed to the Chinese people that are mostly in Hong Kong I would think. Am not seeing this information (even if true) on other news sources in the West.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Amor Deloso is the current Governor. 
He ran as an Independent on the most recent polls.

Ebdane has been charged with numerous cases at the Sandiganbayan mostly focusing on his permits issuance for mining.

More on the Zambales government lineup,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zambales_local_elections,_2016


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, your right. I have been in the States since April recovering from a bad injury. Too much time in the hospital I guess.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> This appears to be the parent company and address of the news source and is based in China:
> China National Publications Import & Export (Group) Corporation
> Address	Room 101,16 Gongti East Road, Beijing
> Postal code: 100020
> ...


And now it seems this page has been pulled down. I have tried unsuccessfully to access the story again and it has vanished or is no longer available...it seems the source has removed the page...or else it is a temporary glitch...either way, I cannot access the original story for the past 2 days...

Maybe it was only Chinese hype and propaganda designed to sway the opinions of the people reading the false story!


----------

